# Superdrol... is this really M1T gains without the sides?



## Tha Don (Jan 12, 2005)

i've read a lot of stuff on this, don't really know what to believe and what not to, a lot of people seem to be covinced that its the most effective pro-steroid ever! and i've even heard people say that it is better than m1t without all the m1t side effects!

so is superdrol really all that DS claim it to be? or not

holla


----------



## thatguy (Jan 12, 2005)

It's too new to try, but personally, after weeks of research on M1T, I'd do Superdrol before I did M1T.  M1T does some pretty sick things to blood work.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 12, 2005)

Clearly, Superdrol would too, but not as much.


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 12, 2005)

I read on average people got about 66% of the gains that one would get from m1T but yeah without sides. So I guess its a "horse a piece" a 1/3 less gains and no sides or more gains and sides unless you're efectively sacking to combat against sides. Me personally I rather have a chick with 2 tits that slaps me rather than a nice girl with one!


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 12, 2005)

Curlingcadys said:
			
		

> Me personally I rather have a chick with 2 tits that slaps me rather than a nice girl with one!



.... lol

anyways back to the matter in question, its not the temp sides which concern me so much but more like the effect that s-drol has on blood readings n' stuff like that

i hear someone on another forum talk about a certain blood reading being very low while on s-drol, similar levels to that on m1t, so if this is indeed true then why bother with s-drol, unless your a baby and can't take a little lethargy and the odd headache here and there

if your gonna take the risk, might as well make it worth your while if you know what i'm saying

peace


----------



## redspy (Jan 12, 2005)

I've not tried Superdrol but I'm not convinced about all the hype.  As all the PH/PSs are being scheduled soon you're better off using real AAS.  That's my plan anyway....


----------



## Curlingcadys (Jan 12, 2005)

young d said:
			
		

> .... lol
> 
> anyways back to the matter in question, its not the temp sides which concern me so much but more like the effect that s-drol has on blood readings n' stuff like that
> 
> ...


 exactly.....


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 12, 2005)

On the Bulknutrition web site they say that it is less anobolic and less  androgenic, so they say you would need twice the recomended dosage to match the effects of M1t. 
Wouldn't that increase your risk of having some of the same sides?


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2005)

S.O.S said:
			
		

> On the Bulknutrition web site they say that it is less anobolic and less  androgenic, so they say you would need twice the recomended dosage to match the effects of M1t.
> Wouldn't that increase your risk of having some of the same sides?


Two totally different compounds. Like comparing apples and oranges.


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 12, 2005)

Oh ok, i just didn't know cause they compare it to m1t alot on all the site that sell it


----------



## ZECH (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah in terms of muscle building. Maybe not quite as potent of a muscle builder, but like they say, less sides. There has been mixed blood reports(very few). Not enough to tell yet.


----------



## topolo (Jan 12, 2005)

and superdrol has not been scheduled


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 12, 2005)

also...just so you know (you may already know but someone else might not) most places are sold out (i'm tempted to say all but i could be wrong) and designer supps doesn't plan to make anymore so unless you have a plan for obtaining...it may all be irrelevant anyway.


----------



## snoops (Jan 12, 2005)

I dont know anything about the stuff but if its so new then will it around after the ban?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 12, 2005)

Hype created by one man who's focus is selling a product. Not even sledge knows the answers to these questions. Everyone is so down on it, but M1T can do amazing things. My blood work showed 100% recovery within a month. Does it screw up your lipids? Yes. Does it stress the liver? Yes. Can it make you lethargic? Yes. Will it shut you down? Yes. Would I use it again? Sure would. There will always be something newer and "better". Even pharmaceutical companies--with all their money and resources--can't make steroids that don't have potential negative health effects. Yet, people want to believe that some rogue chemists discovered an effective steroid with low side effects? Maybe gains from superdrol are on par with M1T. Maybe it causes cancer. No one knows. There isn't a steroid on the market that less is known about than superdrol. Yet, everyone is eager to start popping 'em. Scary.


----------



## V Player (Jan 12, 2005)

Ive been following the Superdrol testers (two of which happens to be members of this board) from the beginning and nothing but positives have come from them. All were very experienced with M1T. I dont know where people are saying stuff about bad blood reports but I havent seen them. Either way, all anyone that wants to learn about Superdrol has to do is check out the reports and journals at Avantlabs forums and Anabolicminds. Then that way you will make a better and more informative decision on whether or not its hype, instead of just speculating. Im mean, just sayin......



I have 6 bottles. Thats how much I believe in it.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 12, 2005)

The problem with a non-placebo controlled pilot trial is that you don't know if the effects are from the product itself, or the thought of taking the product.


----------



## V Player (Jan 12, 2005)

Results from every tester??? I suppose.....but oh well. Im good.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah, I have read some of the testers' logs. Dr. D and Twin Peak. I didn't mean to imply that superdrol is not effective when I said hype. Perhaps that was a bad choice of words. But, it is being sold as "The M1T Replacement". The same thing happened with Methyl-Dien. It was to be as effective as M1T without the sides.

My answer to yound d's question: 





> so is superdrol really all that DS claim it to be? or not


 is that DS doesn't even know yet. The journals on am are all anyone has to go on other than what some chemists theorize. I'm not dissing superdrol, I'm just saying that we don't know what negative health effects it has. That is discovered after people suffer from those effects.


----------



## V Player (Jan 12, 2005)

Gotta go with Pirate on all that. Yup.


----------



## seven11 (Jan 12, 2005)

so does anyone know when sdrol will be in stock again???


----------



## V Player (Jan 12, 2005)

After tommorow's sale, never. This is the last of it.


----------



## Tha Don (Jan 13, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Hype created by one man who's focus is selling a product. Not even sledge knows the answers to these questions. Everyone is so down on it, but M1T can do amazing things. My blood work showed 100% recovery within a month. Does it screw up your lipids? Yes. Does it stress the liver? Yes. Can it make you lethargic? Yes. Will it shut you down? Yes. Would I use it again? Sure would. There will always be something newer and "better". Even pharmaceutical companies--with all their money and resources--can't make steroids that don't have potential negative health effects. Yet, people want to believe that some rogue chemists discovered an effective steroid with low side effects? Maybe gains from superdrol are on par with M1T. Maybe it causes cancer. No one knows. There isn't a steroid on the market that less is known about than superdrol. Yet, everyone is eager to start popping 'em. Scary.



good post pirate

i think i'll stick to my bottles of m1t thanks 

peace


----------



## rrgg (Jan 13, 2005)

> I've not tried Superdrol but I'm not convinced about all the hype. As all the PH/PSs are being scheduled soon you're better off using real AAS. That's my plan anyway....


Minor point, but Superdrol will not be scheduled when the other PH/PS get scheduled.  It may get scheduled at a later time, but (1) the AG will have to go out of his way to do this, and (2) no one has plans to sell any more anyway.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 13, 2005)

On sale tonight @9pm @NP


----------



## nikegurl (Jan 13, 2005)

rrgg said:
			
		

> Minor point, but Superdrol will not be scheduled when the other PH/PS get scheduled.  It may get scheduled at a later time, but (1) the AG will have to go out of his way to do this, and (2) no one has plans to sell any more anyway.



exactly


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

rrgg said:
			
		

> Minor point, but Superdrol will not be scheduled when the other PH/PS get scheduled. It may get scheduled at a later time, but (1) the AG will have to go out of his way to do this, and (2) no one has plans to sell any more anyway.


Thanks for the correction.  Do you not think another manufacturer will be tempted to reverse engineer SD for short term profit?


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 13, 2005)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> The problem with a non-placebo controlled pilot trial is that you don't know if the effects are from the product itself, or the thought of taking the product.



Not a chance in hell the stuff I was taking was a placebo.  After being on it for 10 days, my cousin, who did not know anything about it, asked what I was on.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Thanks for the correction.  Do you not think another manufacturer will be tempted to reverse engineer SD for short term profit?



With the ban, there is a great risk trying to get the material into the country.


----------



## topolo (Jan 14, 2005)

rrgg said:
			
		

> Minor point, but Superdrol will not be scheduled when the other PH/PS get scheduled.  It may get scheduled at a later time, but (1) the AG will have to go out of his way to do this, and (2) no one has plans to sell any more anyway.



didn't I say this??


----------



## topolo (Jan 14, 2005)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Not a chance in hell the stuff I was taking was a placebo.  After being on it for 10 days, my cousin, who did not know anything about it, asked what I was on.




Is your cousin a man tp? MAybe he was hitting on you


----------



## rrgg (Jan 14, 2005)

Sorry, you did state the 1st part already.


----------



## milwood (Jan 14, 2005)

Freakin' ban!!! This means I'm gonna have to work out harder, eat more carefully, and get more sleep to grow. Hate that. Well, perhaps nothing ever quite lives up to the hype, but superdrol works. I believe the testers, see the logs, and did 1 week of it before I ran into some physical probs and had to stop. In that 8 days, however I was surprised to note a definite feel and strength effect from the SD. No sides, and apparently no major shutdown. Granted, this was 1 week, but 1 week of M1T has been known to make me crawl. I'd give this stuff a shot if you can.


----------



## ericnb_98 (Jan 16, 2005)

1fast still had some on friday and I heard bulk nutrition still had a few bottles left but that was yesterday.


----------



## topolo (Jan 16, 2005)

arent they the same place?


----------



## cuttyking (Feb 21, 2008)

*superdrol*

Hey I had taken supeerdrol for about 3weeks.  My flat bench went 155 to 225 4 sets of 10, my curls wnet up about 70lbs, my decline went from 90 to 225 pounds, I was doing about 200 lbs on tricep pulldown. Right in the middle of the third week my eyes started to get a tint of yellow to them and i was constantly throwing up. I thought i had the flew but as time went by now my skin was turning yellow.


    To make a long story short I was sick for about 4 months. When i got sick i was 165 pounds within a month I was 132 pounds because I could not keep anything down. My bilirubin the chemical that makes jaundice was at 39.56 at 40 I would have to had a liver biopsy and than maybe a liver transplant. So if you are looking into getting on do some major research. blood tests and all. But the product did work till I got sick.


----------

